
Ask HN: What CMS to use for a website that is both user friendly and fast? - trihlav
Trying to escape WordPress with it&#x27;s myriads of plugins that often too soon turns into a clunky monster. Not mentioning painful user experience when editing website. Is there something you could point me to that has a  designing experience of e.g. wix, but still manages to generate a website that is reasonable fast to use even on mobile devices? (bad experience with wix)
One would love to avoid coding as much as possible, but still needs to have freedom of doing so when needed.
======
runningmike
Imho nothing wrong with WP. Fast and with Gutenberg very easy to use cms.
Almost all CMS systems face the same challenge: How to make it easy for non IT
peps to update it? MS word is already far too complex for most non it people.
To avoid tha plugin he’ll make a principle choice: feature rich So batteries
included or just a bare minimum functionality...

------
electrichunter
I like Drupal

